# Hilfe für Technikerarbeit.... mit WinCC flex



## Oggy (12 April 2011)

Hallo erst mal an die komplette Community, 
bin neu hier und hoffe jemand von euch kann mir vielleicht weiterhelfen. 

Also erst mal zu meiner Problemstellung, ich arbeite derzeit an meiner  Technikerarbeit diese beinhalte eine komplette Visualisierung  einer  schon fertigen Schulungsanlage(eine kleine Produktionsanlage)die in vier  Zellen unterteil ist und jede Zelle Über eine eigenen CPU verfügt. 
Meine WinCC Kenntnisse sind alle ‘‘learning by doing‘‘ hatte vorher noch nie etwas mit diesem Programm zu tun. 

Es werden drei Siemens CPU‘s s7 315F- 2PN/DP verwendet und eine 314C   2  DP diese die komplette Kommunikation zwischen den Zellen steuert. Sind  alle über Ethernet verbunden. Desweitern steht uns ein Siemens Touch  Panel  TB177B zu Verfügung mit  der wir die Visualisierung Bedienen  sollen. Für die visuelle Anzeige von jeder Zelle, stehen vier PCs bereit  deren Bildschirme über den einzelnen Zellen angebracht sind. Wie gesagt  die Bildschirme sind nur zum Anzeigen die Seitenauswahl folgt über das  Touch Panel. 
Jetzt zur den eigentlichen Fragen: 

1. 
Wir möchten eine Art Diagnoseseite einfügen. Dies bedeutet dass man über  ein Passwort auf eine Seite zugreifen kann in der alle vorhandenen  Eingänge, Ausgänge, Werte von Datenbausteinen und Merker in einer Art  Liste(am besten so wie die Symboltabelle nur mit hoch und runter  scrollen)angezeigt wird in der man den aktuellen Status sehen kann und  auch bedienen kann. 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man sowas realisieren kann gibt es vielleicht schon so eine Funktion in WinCC?????? 

2te Frage: 
Haben schon teilweise Anzeigeseiten programmiert die den Status unserer  Zellen wiedergibt(also welcher Eingang gerade gesetzt ist und welcher  Zylinder ausgefahren ist und so weiter). 
Nun haben wir das Problem dass es passieren kann, dass ein Sensor z.B.  nur kurz überfahren wird und WinCC nur sporadisch  den  Wechsel des  Status anzeigt( manchmal sehe ich am Bildschirm dass der Sensor kurz  aufblickt aber manchmal auch nicht.) 
A: woran liegt das ???? Kommunikation zu langsam??? 
B: besteht die Möglichkeit  in WinCC direkt eine Zeit mit einzubauen das  halt der Wechsel  für mindestens 3 sec. stehen bleibt??? 

Hoffe echt jemand kann mir weiterhelfen…. 
ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für die Hilfe 
Gruß Oggy


----------



## Paule (12 April 2011)

Oggy schrieb:


> Nun haben wir das Problem dass es passieren kann, dass ein Sensor z.B. nur kurz überfahren wird und WinCC nur sporadisch den Wechsel des Status anzeigt( manchmal sehe ich am Bildschirm dass der Sensor kurz aufblickt aber manchmal auch nicht.)
> A: woran liegt das ???? Kommunikation zu langsam???
> B: besteht die Möglichkeit in WinCC direkt eine Zeit mit einzubauen das halt der Wechsel für mindestens 3 sec. stehen bleibt???


Hi Oggy, 
willkommen im Forum.

Ja, das liegt an der Aktualisierungszeit, die liegt so bei einer Sekunde.
Für einzelne Variablen kannst du die Zeit auch auf 100ms setzen (direkt bei der Variable > Zyklusaktualisierungszeit [oder so ähnlich]) 
Wenn dieser Wert aber zu niedrig und / oder bei zu vielen Variablen eingestellt wird, wird insgesamt alles langsamer anstatt schneller.

Zu B:
Das würde ich in der SPS lösen.
Der Eingang setzt ein Datenbit im Visualisierung DB und dieses Bit wird bei Eingang Low und einer gewissen Zeit wieder auf "0" gesetzt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 April 2011)

Zu 1
scrollen, so etwas kann flex nicht wirklich, wenn muss du dir das selber
basteln, aber mit den Panel, was nicht Scriptfähig ist....
Verteile deine Signale auf mehrer Bildschirmseiten und Blätter da durch,
das sehe ich als einigste sinnvolle Möglichkeit. 

zu 2
Verabeite deine schnellen Signale, in der Steuerung vor, mit ein Rückfall
Verzögerten Zeitglied und zeige das an.


----------



## Oggy (12 April 2011)

Ok schon einmal danke.
Also das ich die Signalzeit wohl über die SPS programmmäßig verlängern muss hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht.
Jetzt nochmal zu Punkt 1:
Besteht wenigsten die Möglichkeit das ich eine Liste für Eingänge, Ausgänge , usw. erstellen kann ohne scrollen(würde dann mehrere Seiten zu Not machen) aber trotzdem mit Status Erkennung und Steuerung ???halt eine Art Variablen  Watchliste weil wenn ich das richtig verstehe müsste ich sonst für jedes Signal ein eigenen Button erstellen ....weil dann müsste echt viele Button's erstellen


----------



## Paule (12 April 2011)

Oggy schrieb:


> weil wenn ich das richtig verstehe müsste ich sonst für jedes Signal ein eigenen Button erstellen ....weil dann müsste echt viele Button's erstellen


Jeep, so ist es.
Und deshalb vielleicht noch mal hinterfragen, ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist.
Eingänge und Ausgänge kann man ja optisch an den Karten erkennen, ok nicht jeder darf den Schaltschrank öffnen, aber nutzt es denn sonst jemand etwas?
Punkt Merker: Ob nun der Merker angezeigt wird oder nicht, man muss ja das Programm kennen um zu wissen ob und durch was der Merker angesteuert wird.
Punkt "Werte von Datenbausteinen", ja die können auf jeden Fall wichtig sein und sollten dann auch visualisiert werden.


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2011)

Hast Du Dir schon mal die integrierten Webseiten der CPU 315F-2 PN/DP angesehen? (ich kenne diese CPU nicht).
Vielleicht ist das ja auch eine Möglichkeit für Dich. (das TP177B ist echt schwach auf der Brust)
Man kann relativ leicht Variablentabellen und eigene Webseiten hinzufügen.
Allerdings ist die Anzeige-Wiederholrate der html-Seiten sehr langsam.

Harald


----------



## Oggy (15 April 2011)

Mit html habe ich mich bis jetzt noch überhaupt nicht befasst.

Ist das ein großer Programmieraufwand???
PS: ich bedanke mich schon einmal für alle Antworten

Gruß Oggy


----------



## rogseut (4 Mai 2011)

*Watchliste*

Hallo und guten Abend

Diese "Watchliste" hab ich mir auch immer gewünscht. Einfache Anzeige aller Ein- und Ausgänge mit Kästchen Kreuz nicht Kreuz Analogwert 0-100% plus Übersteuerbereich fertig, das alles als fertigen Baustein in WinCCflex ohne dafür zusätzlich Variablen die ja bei den Panels begrenzt sind "künstlich" zu verschwenden.

Oft ist das so das Anlagen was weiß der Geier wo stehn, und das Bedienpersonal null Plan hat. Versuch mal wennst gerade Nachts um 3Uhr angerufen wirst dem anderen Ende der Welt zu erklären was ein Schaltschrank ist oder eine SPS und da die LED von dem Eingang 134.4 abzulesen. Glaub mir das geht zu 8ß-90% in die Hose. Hab das schon mehr oder weniger elegant gelöst.

Benutzer geht über ein Symbol (Auge) zu einer Seite
Diese ist zwei geteilt in rechte und linke Helfte diese ist Prinzipiel gleich.
Ist nur das man gleichzeitig zwei unterschiedliche Bereiche sehen kann (Ein und Ausgänge oder Merker).
Als erstes kann man über eine Textliste auswählen was man beobachten will (Eingänge, Ausgänge, Merker, DB´s, Zeiten, Zähler). Bei DB´s kommt dann noch ein Feld mit der DB nummer.
Dann gibt man die Startadresse an z.b. 4 oder 256.
Darunter sind dann 8 Signale mit der passenden Beschriftung (bei größeren Panels die mehr  Variablen auf einmal darstellen können dann eben 16 oder 32). Darunter die Darstellung in int, dint, real, BCD oder was man eben noch so braucht. Dann gibt es noch einen Knopf mit dem Namen Trace und einem Wert in msek. Damit kann man schnelle Signale "Nachglühen lassen" sowohl bei positiver wie negativer Flanke.


Nachteil ist manbraucht schon einige Variablen zur Darstellung.

Vorteil einmal Programmiert immer wieder verwendbar.

Warums das nicht schon fertig von S***** gibt??


----------

